

The Chocolate Scientists - chrislloyd
http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-magazine/archive/2010/02/features/tcho-the-chocolate-scientists.aspx

======
RevRal
Full page: [http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-
magazine/archive/2010/02/featur...](http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-
magazine/archive/2010/02/features/tcho-the-chocolate-scientists.aspx?page=all)

